# Witches Cauldron Cake



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

I wish my phone camera could do justice to this cake! My wife made this cake for her mom who is a Halloween baby. The only thing that is not edible is the board. I made a simulated coals stand with a three legged platform to rest the cake on. The coals light up. The cauldron is covered in fondant I dry brushed with bronze luster dust. The monsters are cake pops and the bubbling cauldron bubbles are sixlets.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome looking!


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

Wow! Fantastic work. Love the joint effort


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

That is amazing, I love it!

Ophelia


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

okay I had to google "sixlets" - I remember them! lol Looks great _and_ yummy!!


----------



## mitzgirl22 (Oct 8, 2011)

awesome!!! great job, so creative


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

Beautiful cake. I'd love to receive that on my birthday!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Love it!!! Fantastic job!


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

I LOVE it! Great Job!!


----------



## Cadu (Sep 27, 2006)

That is awesome!


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

tooo cute.


----------



## WickedBB70 (Aug 23, 2007)

This is awesome..... and if your wife would be kind enough to share her recipe, it would be great!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Unbelieveably beautiful. That would be the perfect centerpiece a witches party!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind comments



WickedBB70 said:


> This is awesome..... and if your wife would be kind enough to share her recipe, it would be great!


She used a standard cake recipe, in this case red velvet, and although she has a ball mold, she cooked it in a metal mixing bowl that was a little bigger, and it came out perfect. Cooked the two layers and iced it so it was the shape of a cauldron then covered with black fondant. 

The cake pops can be found here; http://www.thekitchn.com/thekitchn/tips-techniques/how-to-make-cake-pops-078637 They are basically a cake that has been crumbled and mixed with frosting then coated with candy melts. You can make them into anything!


----------



## Howlyn (Sep 28, 2004)

WOW! That looks AWESOME!!!


----------

